# My friend bought a 29G and is doing saltwater, what do I need to know?



## Knight~Ryder (Dec 2, 2007)

He bought a 29 Gallon tank with a hang on filter and light. Instead of the regular light used for a regular tank he got a special light for a saltwater tank. He also got a glasstop to put on. What he doesn't understand is how can he use the Hand on filter with a glass top, and since he can't use the regular hood light how does one go about this?

He has two machines the churn the water inside (are these essential)?

He has a heater but it doesn't have a knob to turn to choose the setting he wants for the temperature, why is this?

He put the water in and mixed the salt, then added the live rock and then the sand, and the water does not look clear at all! Also a thing came out of the live rock that stuck to the glass but has spiky things coming off of it, what is this?

I know he has to wait one month to get fish, but this is all new to me and him as I do freshwater and not salt.

Can we have some easy steps on how to set this up, and have my questions answered. 

THANKYOU!


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Glass tops usually have a plastic strip at the back you can cut out for filters and lines. Lights can sit on glass (makes it hot and tends to kill the hinge), have above the lid either from the ceiling or a "canopy" or most normally sit above the lid on little clip-on feet. 

some heaters are "preset" and you just can't adjust the temp, others get plugged into a "controller" that has the knob. 

Powerheads that move water around are useful even in fresh and, if not essential, are certainly very good to have in a saltwater tank. 

Thats about all the help I can give. I suggest a book (check the local library) and that your friend join a "reef club" even if he is doing fish only with live rock.


----------



## petlovingfreak (May 8, 2009)

It sounds like a bristle worm, is it like a spiky worm? Please do more research on cycling a tank and what fish to get, the more your friend knows the better!


----------



## Knight~Ryder (Dec 2, 2007)

The thing on the glass is round and can stretch and go back to original form. Almost looks like a snail.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Maybe a nudibranch?


----------

